
Trump Allows U.S. Sales to Huawei as Trade Talks Resume - polskibus
https://www.wsj.com/articles/trump-says-he-is-set-to-discuss-huawei-with-xi-11561769726?mod=rsswn
======
addicted
So does this mean that the security aspect of blocking Huawei was just FUD?

Or does this mean that the US is willing to ignore security issues for a
“deal”?

~~~
swebs
Looks like it only applies to products which do not affect national security.

>At the request of our High Tech companies, and President Xi, I agreed to
allow Chinese company Huawei to buy product from them which will not impact
our National Security.

[https://twitter.com/realDonaldTrump/status/11450977744023429...](https://twitter.com/realDonaldTrump/status/1145097774402342912)

~~~
addicted
In other words policy that has applied to all companies all the time.

The US has always required approval for stuff that would affect national
security (as an example, the recent WSJ article about AMD).

